# i'm new and shit



## dankdalia (Jan 2, 2008)

and i'm all about mary jane. she's my first love. also video games. i remember when i got my Nintendo system when i was just a little baby. there goes my sunlight. 

i'm also interested in a life of video production. especially in the porno industry.

i'm not gonna be in the porno's but i am gonna be making the dvd menu for the one you're gonna pop in your dvd player, or game console, or computer.
what ever tickles your pickle. 
i'm 21
and my real name?? 
well dankdalia is the name. 

my parents told me i was and am the dankest of the dank.


----------



## thegtiguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to meet you...welcome.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

whats up?
it says you joined 2 months ago. still new ?


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 2, 2008)

well yeah. i'm slow. hahahaha.


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Jan 2, 2008)

Your very Welcome


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 2, 2008)

have you ever grown anything before? or planing on starting your first grow?


----------



## Twist3d (Jan 2, 2008)

welcome to the rollitup family! hav a cookie! =D


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome dankest of the dank!


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 2, 2008)

> have you ever grown anything before? or planing on starting your first grow?


actually i just started growing. and i'm using the aerogarden. and so far everything seems a-ok.



> Welcome dankest of the dank!


 thank you!!

and i love cookies!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 2, 2008)

Aerogarden... Like this? Home Of The AeroGarden From AeroGrow International :: 1-800-476-9669

You might want to read some of Teknique70 s threads because he has some experience with this product and worked out some of the kinks. https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=817553

Good Luck!


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered if thats what people meant when they say aerogarden.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 2, 2008)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Aerogarden... Like this? Home Of The AeroGarden From AeroGrow International :: 1-800-476-9669
> 
> Good Luck!



yeah like that. hahaha. i had to do so much to it though. i might as well have built my own. but it's working so far so *crosses fingers*


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 2, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> yeah like that. hahaha. i had to do so much to it though. i might as well have built my own. but it's working so far so *crosses fingers*


Cute. I edited my last post and added a link that might be helpful to you.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks homie.


----------



## sIgHbRuH sMoWkZ BuDDaH (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm Pretty Faded Already But I'll Spark Another Blunt Up For You For Your Late Welcome.... If That Made Sense..


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 3, 2008)

welcome to rollitup. Its a pretty kool ass place I think. well Im about to smoke this little blunt in a lil while.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 4, 2008)

i heart blunts full of dank.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not new, but I also shit. I wonder what else we have in common.

Sorry, I hadda.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 4, 2008)

> I'm not new, but I also shit. I wonder what else we have in common.


girls don't shit man. what are you talking about??? gross.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 4, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> girls don't shit man. what are you talking about??? gross.


Ummmm. Never mind. Sorry I brought it up. Have a nice day!


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 4, 2008)

i was being sarcastic homie. that's what i do. i be sarcastic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

sIgHbRuH sMoWkZ BuDDaH said:


> I'm Pretty Faded Already But I'll Spark Another Blunt Up For You For Your Late Welcome.... If That Made Sense..



who you callin' faded?


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 6, 2008)

did i mention that i love the graffitissss. if anyone wants to drop bombs with me...holla!!


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 6, 2008)

welcome! are you going to start a grow journal so we can see the ladies???


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 6, 2008)

i love your avatar!! and i'm kinda personal with my ladies.but i might whenever i have to trim them down...it's gonna be a while until.


----------



## Jakebakingcake (Jan 6, 2008)

word futurama is the best!


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

when i was a baby. now you can see my ladies on my profile.


----------

